# 1st SP



## CrazyCajun (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to try skeeterpee but not sure on the slurrry i'm using. The one i'll be using will come from a batch that was using 4 pkgs of Oak. Would it be too much oak in the slurry or dose it matter....thanx


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

Some kits have you add oak to the primary. I'm presuming you are referring to this. The oak, how much and how long will have some effect but I would recon that much of the intensity would have been removed during fermantation. Sure you're fine.

What wine slurries are you considering?


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 7, 2010)

yes it is the oak you add to the primary...it's from the Selection kit, Luna Bianca


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

I never made whine from a kit however I have 5 gallons of a Merlot, Syrah, Cab. Sauv. slurry clearing now. I only used 2 bottles of lemon juice. When cleared I'll add 2 cans of grape concentrate.

I say go for it. All you have to lose is time 20 cups sugar and some lemon juice. Odds are at worst it will be okay. Probably be very good. Maybe just a dd 1 bottle of lemon juice.

I'm still experimenting on 1 or 2 for other flavors.


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 8, 2010)

ok, i was going to go with this recipe: http://www.skeeterpee.com/Skeeter_Pee/Recipe.html


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

That's what we use. Thanks to Lon on here. My only change is I only add 1 bottle of lemon up front if I don't start off with a slurry. Add the second later once it's taking off.

My sons GF came over today and we started a s.p. without slurry. Hours later it's bublin' away.

CrazyCajun.....Do it....Do it NOW!
(I typed that with my Arnold Schwartzeneger voice)


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 8, 2010)

will go for it, hopefully on Saturday...using the slurry of my white...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Go for it and back sweeten with "White Grape" concentrate. How many gallons are you intending. Maybe you could split it in two and do one as a sour peach. I wouldn't use a lot of lemon for that.

Let us know as time goes on.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> My sons GF came over today and we started a s.p. without slurry. Hours later it's bublin' away.


This must be a serious relationship. He's taking the extra steps of making sure she's properly trained in the finer aspects of Skeeter Pee production! I've been married 13 years and mine isn't trained yet.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> This must be a serious relationship. He's taking the extra steps of making sure she's properly trained in the finer aspects of Skeeter Pee production! I've been married 13 years and mine isn't trained yet.



"She" wants to learn how to make wine. I suggested s.p. first. If she likes that (she likes the end result already) we can move on to others and she can start competing with us on craigslist for carboys.

Somethin' about tellin' folks about s.p. that catches their interest. SOOOOO much better than saying....lemon wine.


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 8, 2010)

Bought the supply for my 1st Skeeterpee...Sunday will be the day!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> "She" wants to learn how to make wine. I suggested s.p. first. If she likes that (she likes the end result already) we can move on to others and she can start competing with us on craigslist for carboys.
> 
> Somethin' about tellin' folks about s.p. that catches their interest. SOOOOO much better than saying....lemon wine.



Lemon wine sounds sour...... Skeeter Pee sounds nasty....... but since you seem too nice to have something that nasty, it must be a clever ploy to keep people from drinking it. Therefore, they try it to see what you're trying to hide.


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 12, 2010)

well...was going to do some skeeterpee with the Luna Bianca slurry but decided not too, had too much oak for my liking at the bottom of the primary...rather skip on this one. Would like to get it right on the 1st time, so i'll be going for it on my next batch...


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 12, 2010)

CrazyCajun said:


> well...was going to do some skeeterpee with the Luna Bianca slurry but decided not too, had too much oak for my liking at the bottom of the primary...rather skip on this one. Would like to get it right on the 1st time, so i'll be going for it on my next batch...



you know you can strain the slurry right?


----------



## CrazyCajun (Oct 13, 2010)

decided not to, going to make the wife some Island Mist instead...


----------

